# Partition bootcamp disparue suite à desinstallation



## Ulgalas (6 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai cherché sur plusieurs topics mais je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse malgré les différentes manipulations effectuées.

J'ai installé windows via boot camp quand j'ai eu mon Mac. Après plusieurs mois, j'ai remarqué que je n'utilisais pas windows et j'ai souhaité récupérer la partition. Pour cela j'ai désinstaller la partition via bootcamp. Malheureusement une erreur s'est effectué et le Mac m'a invité à aller dans utilitaire disque et d'effectuer un SOS. J'ai effectué la manip et le Mac ne détecte aucune anomalie. Pourtant je n'ai pas récupéré la partition windows qui est au abonnée absente...

J'ai essayé de partitionner (voir le screenshot) pour redimensionner la partition mais cela est un échec aussi...








Voici le message d'erreur en entier :


> Partitionnement du disque « APPLE SSD AP0512N Media » (disk0)
> 
> Exécution de l’opération 1 sur 1 : Supprimer « Espace libre » ((null)) et agrandir le conteneur disk1 « Macintosh HD, Sans titre » (disk0s2)…
> Alignement du delta d’augmentation sur 151 962 845 184 octets et ciblage d’une nouvelle taille de conteneur de 499 963 174 912 octets
> ...


Je ne sais maintenant plus quoi faire... J'ai même l'impression que si je réinstalle Mac OS celui ci se réinstallera sur la partition restante sans celle qui est manquante.

Voici ce que m'indique le terminal avec diskutil list :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         348.0 GB   disk0s2
                    (free space)                         152.0 GB   -

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +348.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            8.8 GB     disk1s1
   2:              APFS Snapshot com.apple.os.update-... 8.8 GB     disk1s1s1
   3:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Data     310.2 GB   disk1s2
   4:                APFS Volume Preboot                 1.8 GB     disk1s3
   5:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.1 GB     disk1s4
   6:                APFS Volume VM                      24.6 KB    disk1s5
   7:                APFS Volume Sans titre              655.4 KB   disk1s7
```






Que puis je faire ? J'ai remarqué que free space n'est pas nommé dans identifier. Est ce de la que provient le problème ? Sachant que dans le message d'erreur le problème semble provenir de disk0s2 qui ne peut être vérifié entièrement...

Je remercie d'avance les personnes qui pourraient m'aider à avancer dans ce problème.


----------



## Ulgalas (6 Novembre 2022)

Après plusieurs autres recherches, je trouve que le problème viendrait de cela : 
Le code de sortie de la vérification du système de stockage est 8.

Mais je ne sais quoi faire...


----------



## sinbad21 (6 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Il faut faire un SOS disque en démarrant sur la partition recovery, comme indiqué dans le message. Redémarre en maintenant les touches cmd et R au démarrage.


----------



## ericse (6 Novembre 2022)

Ulgalas a dit:


> Je ne sais maintenant plus quoi faire...


Bonjour,
Il y a quelques commandes magiques qui permettent de récupérer cette place, tu peux attendre qu'un expert passe pour t'aider avec.



Ulgalas a dit:


> J'ai même l'impression que si je réinstalle Mac OS celui ci se réinstallera sur la partition restante sans celle qui est manquante.


Tu récupéreras tout si tu fais une réinstallation en effaçant complètement le disque (dans l'utilitaire disque, activer "Afficher tous les appareils", sélectionner la racine du disque, effacer en précisant bien GUID + Mac OS).


----------



## Locke (6 Novembre 2022)

Ulgalas a dit:


> Pour cela j'ai désinstaller la partition via bootcamp.


Comment, en utilisant Utilitaire de disque ? Si oui, c'est bien ce qu'il ne faut surtout pas faire, il fallait relancer Assistant Boot Camp et faire un clic sur Restaurer, la partition aurait été supprimée proprement. Mais bon, le mal est fait. Sinon, en allant au plus simple, car dans le Terminal l'espace (free space) ne porte pas de numéro de disk et c'est un problème.

Juste comme ça...




...tu fais un clic en 1). Si la zone hachurée passe en bleu, alors le signe + en 2) est actif _(non grisé)_. Si oui, un clic en 3) devrait rétablir la situation.


----------



## Ulgalas (6 Novembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses !
J’ai bien effacé la partition bootcamp en passant par l’assistant bootcamp.

J’ai utilisé la ligne de commande et cela échouait aussi.

J’ai effectue le sos disque  en demarrant sur la partition recovery. Au debut cela ne fonctionnait pas mais une des « sous partitions«  n’était pas montée (elle était grisée) et empechait le sos disque de resoudre les problèmes. Je l’ai monté et effectuer un sos disque. A ce moment cela a fonctionné et j’ai clique sur partition pour reattribuer l’espace au disk0s2 et la miracle cela a réussi !

Je vous remercie tous de m’avoir aidé pour résoudre le problème !


----------



## Locke (7 Novembre 2022)

Ulgalas a dit:


> A ce moment cela a fonctionné et j’ai clique sur partition pour reattribuer l’espace au disk0s2 et la miracle cela a réussi !


Ce n'est pas un miracle, mais de la bonne utilisation d'Utilitaire de disque en passant par la partition de récupération.


----------

